# **UPDATE** OH MY GOD, NO. Positive getting fainter!



## bostonblonde

I woke up this morning and decided to take a test to see if it's getting darker. I was horrified to see that the cheapie strip test I took didn't show a second line at all! Granted, it had weird indentations all over it, so I thought it was defective and threw it out.

So I drank a tiny bit of water and coffee so I had to go again, and tried a First Response Early Result. Thankfully a second line showed up eventually, but it is SO faint! :nope::nope::nope:

The tests should definitely be getting darker by now. I am a wreck and have called in sick to work!! :cry:


----------



## lynys

Stop testing!!! 

The test isn't going to change your result. You had a positive, stop testing. It doesn't matter how dark the line is.

Why waste your money? lol


----------



## tina3747

Stop testing!! They're the root of evil...! The first test you take can be the only one you can go by, anything after it doesn't tell you anymore than what you already no. Blood tests and scans if your far along enough is the only way. If your that worried ring your Docs, but I'm sure it's because you've done it at a different time and your wee was less concentrated.


----------



## LilMissHappy

just because the line isnt darker doesnt mean your not pregnant anymore. i know its hard but dont worry. if you have any cramping or bleeding then get straight to doctor or hospital but until anything like that happens you are still pregnant. you can always ask for a blood test to check your levels are doubling as they should if tht will put your mind at rest. xxx


----------



## zippy4

I agree - stop testing! There are 2 many variables that can affect the colour of the line xx


----------



## Doodlepants

Stop testing and stop worrying! The same thing happened to another girl and it was because it was later in the day- test in the morning if you must and you'll see that the line will be darker, then throw the bloody things out lol!
Congratulations on your pregnancy, enjoy your day off and relax! xxx


----------



## sparky32

I know exactly where your coming from, i too am POASaholic and just can't help myself with the need to test all the time, especially when you reading stories and seeing avatars with the second line getting darker and darker. But i too had given myself such a scare recently that i can finally sasy it isn't worth it. I did a digi and went from 3+ to 1-2, believe you me i too was beside myself. It turns out my urine was so concentrated that it registered with very little HCG. So please do not worry yourself unnecessarily (easier saidthan done). If it makes you feel better and i did this too, was i kept my pee in for over 4 hours and drank very little, then tested around about 6pm and got my 3+ back again. But honestly i would step away from testing and try to relax, maybe distract yourself.

Good luck, but i'm sure everything is perfect xx


----------



## bostonblonde

Thank you all, but the negative internet cheapie (which looked defective) was done with first morning urine. The second, was an Early Result Pregnancy Test, taken with second morning urine (that was still concentrated because I only drank a few sips of coffee.)

I know in my heart this isn't good. :cry:


----------



## SugarFairy

:hugs: Try not to worry hunni. Make an appointment with your doctor and ask them to take blood to check your HCG levels. Thats the only way you'll know for sure. I'm sure everythings fine, but it will put your mind at ease x


----------



## lilly77

seriously stop testing!! Even when I mc'd I had strong positives after my d&c for weeks afterwards, it doesn't mean you are losing the baby! Your HCG levels might be going up slower than others, you may have diluted urine. The cheapie test don't even count, I had two BFN's with them when I was already pregnant. How far along are you? are you having any symptoms yet? Try not to worry, but I would speak to the dr anyway just to put your mind at rest.. good luck with everything, i'm sure everything is fine xxx


----------



## LuvBeingAMum

Good luck, i have read/heard that hcg levels vary and sometimes can get lighter on the tests that is why they ask you not to test once confirmed your pregnancy, a few ladies on this forum have spoke of the same thing as you and have been ok
Good luck hope this is the case for you too xxx


----------



## My4thmiracle

A line in the test box means your pregnant no matter what, safe your money and pay for a early scan. Your stressing is not good so try to relax. Your pregnant and your little bean is growing x


----------



## dan-o

So sorry you are going through this hun, maybe ask the docs if they can do some blood HCG's for you? :hugs: xx


----------



## bostonblonde

I will be *5 weeks* on Wednesday. I have had symptoms, stronger than my last pregnancy I think. But on Friday I tested at noon and the second line was darker. Today I'm testing with fmu and second morning urine and it's just so, so light. :nope:

I have a doc appointment in about an hour. I am shaking uncontrollably all over. I waited 6 long months to get pregnant again so I am absolutely terrified. This is almost unbearable for me and I'm not sure how well I'm going to cope if I lose this one.


----------



## rachel2557

Same thing happened to me. I'm a POASaholic and retested the next day just for fun... I didn't even a line the next day. I panicked. Found out my urine was too concentrated, drank some water, retested that night, and there was the line, although it wasn't any darker. LOL. It takes a few days for HCG to double so don't worry if the line doesn't get darker. There is nothing set in stone saying the test will get darker when your HCG is between this number and that number. It happens different for everyone. Congrats on the positive!


----------



## SugarFairy

:hugs:
Let us know what the doc says x


----------



## Peril

bostonblonde said:


> I will be 5 weeks on Wednesday. I have had symptoms, stronger than my last pregnancy I think. But on Friday I tested at noon and the second line was darker. Today I'm testing with fmu and second morning urine and it's just so, so light. :nope:
> 
> I have a doc appointment in about an hour. I am shaking all over. I waited 6 months to get pregnant again so I am absolutely terrified. This is almost unbearable for me, emotionally.

Please please take the lovely ladies advice on here. As they have said there are so many variables that can alter the indication on a test. Once you have a BFP on a test STOP TESTING! there are more threads on here where the OP is worrying madly because their lines are getting fainter than there are stories about POAS reassuring them! 

If you have concerns please go see your Dr and ask them to do bloods to check your hcg levels, its far more accurate and unlikely to cause unnecessary stress!

I have been a wreck thru my pregnancy as i have had 3 losses before now, and not once has a healthcare professional been grumpy or frustrated with me when i have needed reassuring! 

:hug:


----------



## lilly77

good luck with your dr's appointment, great that you have one in an hour, not days to wait. I know how you feel, once you've had a loss its really hard not to worry at every single thing. I posted a thread on here when i was about 5 weeks completely freaking because my cbdigi said 2-3 one week and 1-2 the next - turns out everything was fine - i had an early scan at 7 weeks to confirm hb. 
Let us know how you get on xx


----------



## BBonBoard

good luck! :hugs:


----------



## casann

Try not to worry too much ..Thie exact same thing happened to me i enede up going phsycho and testing like 3 times a day and got all sorts of results even when i was a week late !! but since i have had my hcg levels monitored and an early scan and everything is fine . Just have to stop testing and if your really worried try and get an early sacn in 2 weeks or so . Hope everything is ok and goodluck xx


----------



## CandyApple19

hope the docs went ok.xx


----------



## Feemee

Good luck with the doc honey. 
Xx


----------



## dan-o

Good luck at the docs hun, hope all is OK xxxx


----------



## bostonblonde

Thank you as always for all your kind words :hugs:

Just got back from the docs and they did another test, and it was completely :bfn:

This doesn't make much sense as I got a very faint :bfp: this morning.

They drew blood and are going to get my results by the end of today hopefully. They're also testing for progestrone deficiency.

This feels like a bad dream. :cry:


----------



## SugarFairy

:hugs: Oh I'm so sorry hunni
Thinking of you xx


----------



## dan-o

I'm so sorry hun, I hope the bloods show everything is OK xxx

Sending lots of :hug: xxxxx


----------



## Feemee

So sorry ur going through this babe. :hugs: xx


----------



## sparky32

Oh hun, lets just hope your numbers are ok just not enough to register a BFP. Big hugs to you xx


----------



## wubba

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Good luck!


----------



## Doodlepants

:hugs: I hope your bloods come back ok hun. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## Daisy416

bostonblonde said:


> Thank you as always for all your kind words :hugs:
> 
> Just got back from the docs and they did another test, and it was completely :bfn:
> 
> This doesn't make much sense as I got a very faint :bfp: this morning.
> 
> They drew blood and are going to get my results by the end of today hopefully. They're also testing for progestrone deficiency.
> 
> This feels like a bad dream. :cry:


Dont lose hope. When I got my BFP I went to the Dr. to confirm it and the urine test came back BPN. It was confirmed with the blood test.


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Hello, 

Just been looking on peeonastick.com to see if it could help and in the pregnancy test FAQs section it says this:

"It is very very VERY important to remember that HPT's cannot tell you "how" pregnant you are, or how much hCG is in your urine. They are simply a yes/no diagnostic tool. While you may see a darker line on a pregnancy test at 18 DPO than you did at 10 DPO, there are far too many variables for you to deduce anything concrete from the darkness of the lines. Test sensitivity can vary; there may be more or less dye or chemical reagent in different tests; your urine may be more or less concentrated depending on what you ate or drank or when you last peed; the tests may have been stored differently; you may have used more or less urine on one test than another.

If you are concerned or wish to monitor your hCG for proper increase, please do it properly-- under a physician's supervision, with a blood test at a lab-- not at home with a pee-stick."

Try not to get too stressed cos that never helps. Call the docs and get checked just to be sure.


----------



## qpaulina42

I'm hoping for you! many hugs.


----------



## Gracemum

Sending you hugs Boston. Hope it all works out OK. xxx


----------



## laila 44

I'm sorry you're worried but the best way is to call and make an appointment for a blood test to check HCG levels. Technically the tests should be getting darker every day but who knows maybe your urine was too diluted?


----------



## bostonblonde

OK. I got my blood results. My HCG is only 9. It looks like it was a chemical. I can't believe I've lost another. 

:cry:


----------



## kit_cat

So sorry sweetie :cry:

:hugs: x


----------



## lynys

Very sorry to hear that hun. *hugs*


----------



## qpaulina42

I'm so sorry.:hugs:


----------



## Doodlepants

So, so sorry hun. You're in my thoughts and prayers xxxxxx


----------



## sparky32

Oh no i'm so sorry, you take some time to look aftet yourself xxx


----------



## Sherri81

I am very sorry to hear you just experienced a chemical.

I hope you don't let this stop you from trying again. I got pregnant with Devon after a chemical, and she was a perfect pregnancy until I got an infection in my stitches that no one believed I had. But that wasn't anything to do with my pregnancy itself.

So please don't give up. See if maybe they will give you Clomid, which can help to strengthen your egg, and also can cause more eggs to be released so if multiple conceptions occur, you have a better shot of one making it through. And ask about Prometrium suppositories as well.

:hug:


----------



## SugarFairy

Sorry sweetie :cry:
Take care of yourself :hugs:


----------



## kelzyboo

So sorry for your loss hun, take care of yourself xx


----------



## Pippin

Sorry to hear this :hugs: I hope you don't have to wait too long :hugs:


----------



## baby05

I am so sorry :(:hugs:


----------



## BBonBoard

I am so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## Lea8198

I am soooo sorry to hear this. I had a MC too a couple of years ago. I am thinking of you x


----------



## litlsisof4

So sorry. :hugs:


----------



## mommytoTandE

I am so sorry hun... I hope they find out why this happened to you again. Please take care of yourself... :hugs:


----------



## 4sndsgrt

I'm very sorry:hug:


----------



## Guera

so so sorry.:hugs:


----------



## starnicole

so sorry to hear that. so devastating. praying for you.


----------



## My4thmiracle

Big hugs xxx


----------



## Peril

Really sorry hun. :hug:


----------



## rachel2557

I'm so sorry this happened. :cry: Wish I would give you a big hug.


----------

